# Glashütte Original Sport Evo Pano 39-42-43-03-03



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

*Glashütte Original Sport Evo Pano 39-42-43-03-03*


View Advert


As per title . . . .

If any member feels the desire to "flip" a GO Sport Evolution Panoramadatum (preferably 39-42-43-03-03) at a sensible price (max £4k for right watch), you may find a willing cash buyer here.

Not a cheap watch, so face to face preferred.

Please note that my interest does not extend to "Impact" models.

David

[Image courtesy of WatchUWant]

View attachment 12607





*Advertiser*

yokel



*Date*

11/11/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£4,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

